# ROM Toolbox not restoring all data



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

I am on Gummy for the DC 1.0.0.2 for the DX. When I restore from a full wipe, I let the market update apps and then restore data from a ROM Toolbox Pro backup or Titanium backup.

Last night was the first time I restored all the user apps from a ROM Toolbox Pro backup (instead of letting the market install them). Some apps the data did not restore on. So I manually restored data and still nothing. I had to go to the Titanium backup (which was from a previous backup) to restore data.

When I backed up before the wipe with ROM Toolbox Pro, I went into App Manager, batch mode and ran a backup of all apps. On the restore, I did the same thing but chose restore with data.

Is there something I am missing?

Has anyone else had trouble with ROM Toolbox not backing up or restoring data for user apps?

Thanks


----------

